# Sunday's Show and Tell....6/9/19



## jd56 (Jun 9, 2019)

Let's see what relics you've found from the past week.
Whether, it be bike related or not.
Please, include pictures as we do love pictures! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## buck hughes (Jun 9, 2019)

bought a 1918 Ohio motorcycle license plate.


----------



## oldfart36 (Jun 9, 2019)

Barn Fresh! OG 1941 Spegiel Airman (Monark) Headlight Delete.

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/barn-fresh-1941-spegiel-airman-monark-headlight-delete.153739/


----------



## vincev (Jun 9, 2019)

Heavy little metal Sonda......


----------



## vincev (Jun 9, 2019)

A cool old bell .It is big.About 4 inches across


----------



## PCHiggin (Jun 9, 2019)

vincev said:


> A cool old bell .It is big.About 4 inches acrossView attachment 1012113



Wagon bell is very cool,never saw one before. I have a few oldie wagons,I'll have to keep an eye out now.


----------



## Dave K (Jun 9, 2019)

Picked up this nice original paint 41 DX for my son.  Needs grips black wall tires and it is done.  Light and horn worked with no fuss.


----------



## Sven (Jun 9, 2019)

I got a new seat for the Fligtlier, came with a seat cover, wrench and allens



Kinda silly, but informative book on bicycle repair in the 1970s


----------



## SimpleMan (Jun 9, 2019)

Couple of trucks. A nice original Smith Miller, Pacific Intermountain Express and a really cool Wyandotte truck and shovel. I love the styling of the Wyandotte truck and the bull dog hood ornament on the PIE truck.


----------



## Oldbikes (Jun 9, 2019)

Picked up this Radio Flyer Streak O Lite wagon...







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Jun 9, 2019)




----------



## bikesnbuses (Jun 9, 2019)

I had a great BIG week this week!On top of the Higgins CL pick up..>>Yard sale scores! 2 antique clamp on bumper trailer hitches and 2 phenomenal swords..yes..yard sale swords..Ive wanted a Japanese sword for a while..and at $50 each..very happy!
 A box of "rocks" It looks like someone picked up every rock that they thought was an arrowhead/Indian tool..with some luck..lol 
Aaaaannnnd ,,an Ebay score of a NOS ND WD front brake hub!(no cable/lever) 
Would you believe there were a few other smalls Im not posting?..See you all again NEXT year,I cant imagine finding much else anytime soon..


----------



## John G04 (Jun 9, 2019)

1962 Schwinn American deluxe with working light and horn


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 9, 2019)

Oldbikes said:


> Picked up this Radio Flyer Streak O Lite wagon...
> View attachment 1012153View attachment 1012154
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Scooooorrrre! Love those headlight wagons. V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Jun 9, 2019)




----------



## KingSized HD (Jun 9, 2019)

Craigslist find; ‘57 3-Speed Corvette.  I’ll post a before and after this evening


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jun 9, 2019)




----------



## bikesnbuses (Jun 9, 2019)

That Monark is FAN FREAKIN TASTIC!!!!!


----------



## tech549 (Jun 9, 2019)

ROLLFAST WEEKEND after several days of this bike being posted for sale and no contact info decided to grab some cash and take a ride to new York and the gods were with me this time!!guy got lots of calls and said everybody wanted parts ,i said I want the whole bike!!!give the kid credit he wouldn't part it out!


----------



## stezell (Jun 9, 2019)

catfish said:


> View attachment 1012172



Catfish is this the one @Junkman Bob had for sale? Very interesting. 
Sean


----------



## Cheezer (Jun 9, 2019)

Got a little impulsive and got this 63 galaxie country squire 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 9, 2019)

tech549 said:


> ROLLFAST WEEKEND after several days of this bike being posted for sale and no contact info decided to grab some cash and take a ride to new York and the gods were with me this time!!guy got lots of calls and said everybody wanted parts ,i said I want the whole bike!!!give the kid credit he wouldn't part it out!View attachment 1012222
> 
> View attachment 1012216
> 
> ...



My kinda Schwinn.


----------



## catfish (Jun 9, 2019)

tech549 said:


> ROLLFAST WEEKEND after several days of this bike being posted for sale and no contact info decided to grab some cash and take a ride to new York and the gods were with me this time!!guy got lots of calls and said everybody wanted parts ,i said I want the whole bike!!!give the kid credit he wouldn't part it out!View attachment 1012222
> 
> View attachment 1012216
> 
> ...



This was a great score!!!!


----------



## catfish (Jun 9, 2019)

stezell said:


> Catfish is this the one @Junkman Bob had for sale? Very interesting.
> Sean



Yes


----------



## stoney (Jun 9, 2019)

Cheezer said:


> View attachment 1012235
> View attachment 1012236
> 
> Got a little impulsive and got this 63 galaxie country squire
> ...




Are those FTW cu. in. flags?


----------



## PCHiggin (Jun 9, 2019)

Cheezer said:


> View attachment 1012235
> View attachment 1012236
> 
> Got a little impulsive and got this 63 galaxie country squire
> ...



My brother had a ‘69.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 9, 2019)

1896 Kells saddle


----------



## vincev (Jun 9, 2019)

Oldbikes said:


> Picked up this Radio Flyer Streak O Lite wagon...
> View attachment 1012153View attachment 1012154
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Got one but yours is nicer. Let me know if you sell it.


----------



## Cheezer (Jun 9, 2019)

stoney said:


> Are those FTW cu. in. flags?




Not sure what that is?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 9, 2019)




----------



## barneyguey (Jun 9, 2019)

I picked up some badges. I'm still waiting on the Union Jack and Aero Flyer. They'll be here tomorrow. I don't know about the Aero Flyer, it's pretty rough. We'll see if it's possible to  get a better photo? Barry














.


----------



## charnleybob (Jun 9, 2019)




----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 9, 2019)

scored a new t this week


----------



## ccmerz (Jun 9, 2019)

A couple of rescued items.  First, appears to be an elaborate umbrella/cane stand in cast iron made sometime in the 1800's and sold to the "high end" market at the time. It depicts







 a likeness of Vice Admiral Horatio Nelson who was a British Flag officer in the Royal Navy. He was killed at the Battle of Trafalgar in 1805 and thereafter, considered one of Britain's most heroic figures. End of history lesson!
Second, an old  stain glass transom that has seen better days........


----------



## John Gailey (Jun 9, 2019)

Picked up this two sided gaming board.  It came from an old billiard hall on Mount Washington in Pittsburgh.  It has cool graphics with a type of card game,  The other side game isn't as colorful but has images of Amos and Andy.  Does that make it the 30's.  It will make a decent wall hanger.  Also picked up a Honda kick-n-go in really nice condition.


----------



## petritl (Jun 9, 2019)

I picked up a strong box with drawers that will become my daughters jewelry box , a western electric bell assembly


----------



## tjkajecj (Jun 9, 2019)

My first 28” Colson – 1934 Simmons Hardware store, Banner badge.

Original wheels are metal clad wood and in relatively good shape, other than no tires.

I wanted to ride this bike so laced up a set of prewar ND hubs into a set of Velocity Blunt 35’s.

Laced plenty of 26” wheels, these Blunts are a little different, but after figuring out a few tricks, easy enough to lace.

Except for the wheel set, three fender screws, grips and pedals, the rest seems original.

I have the original pedals, but one has a severe case of road rash.

Easier to pedal than I expected with a 9 tooth rear cog. I guess a smaller front chain ring makes the difference.

Anyone know the significance of the eagle? decal?

Tim


----------



## GBC (Jun 9, 2019)

Not Much...but NOS!


----------



## Shawn Michael (Jun 9, 2019)

I picked up this dirty Bianchi Ocelot from an estate sale Friday with lots of nice components. The rear wheel was a filthy mess with two broken spokes.  I cleaned it up and had my local shop true and replace the spokes. Turns out it's a nice Hügi wheel worth a lot more than my $5 bike purchase.


----------



## island schwinn (Jun 10, 2019)

Another plate. My area code is 209. Skidmore kinda goes with Skidkings.


----------



## Allrounderco (Jun 10, 2019)

Weird repainted (European?) 20” lightweight 5 speed muscle bike with early Sun Tour components. And a dangerous looking home job raked fork. Because why wouldn’t I?


And a 26” wheel Shelby Moto frame with salvageable paint (if it’s original), and decent crank and chain wheel, and badge. Not sure what it will become, but had to grab it.


----------



## charnleybob (Jun 10, 2019)

rustjunkie said:


> scored a new t this week
> 
> View attachment 1012594



Hopefully you won't burst into flames when wear that!


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 10, 2019)

charnleybob said:


> Hopefully you won't burst into flames when wear that!




2 chances of that happening...and Slim's outta town


----------

